# Cityscapes/Skylines



## MilesG

These pictures where the very first shots that got me into photography, they where taken in Leeds, Millenium Square


----------



## triggerhappy

I really love this theam, but I can't see your pictures.  :cry: 

Here are a few that I took recently on the way to work.


----------



## mygrain

nice shot's trig.  

I can't see miles photo's either.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Wow, love that second shot, the one of St Pauls Trig. Nice work! I'll have to flip through mine and see what I have.


----------



## MilesG

the last one is my favourite

yes i moved the pictures so it changed the link i have updated it now, so hope you can see them!


----------



## MilesG

and heres what they look like in B&amp;W


----------



## Aoide

Geez triggerhappy.  Tough life there having to look at such beautiful things on the way to work.   I'm so jealous.


----------



## JonMikal

miles - the second shot in B&amp;W is very good!


----------



## Aoide

Here's one.

*Link gone *


----------



## trm




----------



## Preston

Edited due to broken link


----------



## elrick

New York City


----------



## triggerhappy

Miles, I like your 1st sepia one the most.

Preson, crazy photo!  The clouds work really well.


----------



## nomav6

Edited due to broken link


----------



## triggerhappy

Neat!


----------



## Peldor

This is all I can find right now.


----------



## Xmetal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Aoide

Houston skyline.

*Link gone *


----------



## Verbal




----------



## teo

Zagreb:


*Link gone *
New York City:


----------



## DocFrankenstein

http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/p12582902.html


----------



## Xmetal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mad_malteaser

Edited due to broken link


----------



## tempra

Took these round town yesterday - being off work is great!

The Radcliffe Camera - pretty apt for here

*Link gone *

Magdalen College Tower - where they have a choir singing on May morning at 6am and all the pubs are open!

*Link gone *

And finally for now, a side of the inner quad at the Bodleian Library

*Link gone *


----------



## PrecociousEmber

all from chicago:


----------



## SlySniper

Hey there!

Share some of your cities skylines!

Heres mines!

Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## JEFFB

This is Halifax Nova Scotia Canada, shot with an HP R707.

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/wtrfrnt.JPG


----------



## AIRIC

Toronto Canada


*Link gone *
Eric


----------



## Underhill

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

*Link gone *


----------



## Chiller

I guess since Airic beat me to the Toronto skyline, I only have this angle, taken late in the evening. 

*Link gone *


----------



## SlySniper

These are all great pictures, but that picture of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia is amazing.  What a great shot!  Have you tried going up in the Patronas Towers and get a *shot*?


----------



## lsasseville

Here is one of Edmonton from beside the Mutart.


----------



## Underhill

SlySniper said:
			
		

> These are all great pictures, but that picture of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia is amazing. What a great shot! Have you tried going up in the Patronas Towers and get a *shot*?


Thanks. I've never been up there  Maybe someday I'll go up to the skybridge and get a shot.

Another one, taken at the Petronas tower park.

*Link gone *


----------



## SlySniper

lsasseville said:
			
		

> Here is one of Edmonton from beside the Mutart.


 
Wow, that one building looks like the Louvre.  Does it hold paintings?  Or something else?



			
				Underhill said:
			
		

> Thanks. I've never been up there  Maybe someday I'll go up to the skybridge and get a shot.
> 
> Another one, taken at the Petronas tower park.


 
Ya, I wish I could come.  Also, is that light comming up from the bottem or water?


----------



## Unimaxium

Here's one of the Philadelphia skyline with this old run-down building in front. The shot was taken about a year ago and today that run down building is being completely refurbished into luxury condos. It's much prettier now.


----------



## Underhill

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Also, is that light comming up from the bottem or water?



Both. Here's from a different angle: http://www.sekampung.net/azri/images/pancut2.jpg

Post more pictures of your city skylines if you have. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Peanuts

I took this not at first intending it to be a panoramic (thus the 'lines'), but it is oddly familiar to chiller's X-city.. or at least I thought 

*Link gone *


----------



## lsasseville

> Wow, that one building looks like the Louvre. Does it hold paintings? Or something else?


 
actually it houses flowers there are 4 pyramids each with its own ecosystem, its quite neat.

I have some pictures from inside that i posted here.


----------



## SlySniper

Peanuts said:
			
		

> I took this not at first intending it to be a panoramic (thus the 'lines'), but it is oddly familiar to chillder's X-city.. or at least I thought


 
What city is it? And do you have a bigger picture?



			
				lsasseville said:
			
		

> actually it houses flowers there are 4 pyramids each with its own ecosystem, its quite neat.
> 
> I have some pictures from inside that i posted here.


 
Wow, thats really Cool. I wish I could visit beacuse taking Nature pictures is one of my favorites. Do they have like Tropical, Desert...etc Ecosytems or something different?  _p.s.  _I like the second one too! 

Keep posting guys.:thumbup:


----------



## lsasseville

> Do they have like Tropical, Desert...etc Ecosytems or something different?


 
They showcase plants from arid, tropical and temperate climates.  They also change what is shown in each every so often.  it is a really neat place.  I have lived in edmonton now for 4 years and that was the first time i have ever gone, but i will be going back more now!



> _p.s. _I like the second one too!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Peanuts

SlySniper said:
			
		

> What city is it? And do you have a bigger picture?


 
This is the city of Calgary, AB.  I was lucky to catch this picture as I had almost filled my card up at the zoo .

The largest picture I have on the internet of it is http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=39364173&size=o&context=set-789048 ... just decided to post it smaller on this thread so it wasn't a nuisance to people having to scroll left and right


----------



## Eric.

I posted this in bloopers, but it applies here too. This is Edmonton also.


----------



## omeletteman

I'm likin that one of edmonton with the runner

Here's the Hong Kong Skyline


----------



## SlySniper

omeletteman said:
			
		

> I'm likin that one of edmonton with the runner
> 
> Here's the Hong Kong Skyline


 
Damn!  Thats a really nice skyline!  Do you live there?


----------



## omeletteman

Thanks sly, nope don't live in Hong Kong. I lived in China for 6 months jsut north of HK and so went their as often as I could...cause its just less dirty then the rest of China, no offense.


----------



## LaFoto

Hamburg, Germany

*Links gone *


----------



## JonK

Vancouver







Calgary - The fastest growing city in Canada I'd say.


----------



## JonK

Belfast, NI






sorry bout the crappy scan


----------



## uberben

*Links gone *


----------



## SlySniper

The three tallest building downtown.





The Chrysler building.
*Link gone *


----------



## crawdaddio

Champaign at night.
*Link gone *


----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=267
http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=296

 
 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
 ByeBye


----------



## Southerngal




----------



## intheQ

Since I just moved I don't have any Denver skyline shots yet, so here's one of Pittsburgh I took last summer.
It is also my first attempt at HDR.


----------



## Garbz

All of Brisbane taken from just across the river:


----------



## dzustaparadox

The old towers......


----------



## Chicagophotoshop

did someone say skyline?


----------



## Chicago1980

Some of my examples...




Chicago River



Marina City



Chicago Theater



The Bean



Tivoli Park, Ljubljana Slovenia



Ljubljana at Night



Milan, Italy


----------



## subimatt

Little bits of Albany, NY


----------



## The_Caper

Hi all,

Just my little contribution to the City Scapes Theme.


----------



## The Phototron

The first shot of Albany is great.


----------



## Stratman




----------



## subimatt

The Phototron said:


> The first shot of Albany is great.



thanks! Those are actually 2 of 4 Identical Buildings. each Pair has an identical Reflection pool.


----------



## forsmark

St. Georges church in Piran, Slovenia.





Piran from the city wall.


----------



## Emily91183

I love the pictures in Europe, and while I wouldn't usually like plain city shots, the one from Calgary is just so crisp. Here's my submission - San Francisco - a mix of city and Victorian houses.






Once again, just a thumbnail - go to http://www.mlewallpapers.com/view.php/id/123.html for the full image.


----------



## subimatt

Emily91183 said:


> I love the pictures in Europe, and while I wouldn't usually like plain city shots, the one from Calgary is just so crisp. Here's my submission - San Francisco - a mix of city and Victorian houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, just a thumbnail - go to http://www.mlewallpapers.com/view.php/id/123.html for the full image.




Great shot! I saw it and thought of Full House . Sorry childhood memories.


----------



## Emily91183

Yeah, when I was there, seeing the Bay Bridge and all, I thought of Full House too.


----------



## joehildreth

I shot this one on the campus of West Virginia University.


----------



## Alex_B

hmm ,some very nice ones here! I wonder if I should dig out some old posts of mine


----------



## Alex_B

paris:
*Link gone *

pittsburgh classic:
*Link gone *

pittsburgh:
*Link gone *


----------



## Battou

this is my first pano attempt and currently my only one






*EDIT* Photobucket shrunk it


----------



## Kimber57

Tucson skyline -- just before sunset.

The first one -- I'm not sure how I ended up with this, but the colors are definitely OFF -- but I liked it!!  So I decided to post it, too!

1.





2.





3.


----------



## DHammer

Here are some Boston shots. The Panorama is made from 7 shots.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## sm3287

Heres 2 of Manhattan that i took off a boat on my way to and from the Statue Of Liberty.

#1





#2


----------



## Roger

1





2




3




4


----------



## ZULater02

A few from Nashville.


----------



## RedWolfMC

San Diego


----------



## pwright1




----------



## Goldeeno

A bit of Urban Exploration, and sneaking past security get you to the top..


----------



## Revolution

Boston


----------



## Tighearnach

The Blue City, India

1.





2.


----------



## FrimpyEIBW

Savannah, GA.

Some of the pics were at night without a tripod...


----------



## hovis

Outskirts of Tegucigalpa, Honduras






Puerto Modena, Buenes Aires






The Petronas Towers (sorry about the date stamp - must shop that out sometime!)






New York


----------



## JRob




----------



## bhop

A few of Los Angeles


----------



## LaFoto

Portsmouth, UK


----------



## LaFoto

Part of Potsdam near Berlin


----------



## DiamondCactus

Seattle


----------



## DiamondCactus

Paris


----------



## Sangetsu

Tokyo skyline (with Tokyo Tower in the background) taken from the Harumi-dori bridge.


----------



## johnj2803

Just want to share a few
Las vegas





Miami


----------



## conopt

awesome shots in here!

my contribution.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery

I love the last shot with the skyline silhouette. Very nice


----------



## conopt

MelissaMarieImagery said:


> I love the last shot with the skyline silhouette. Very nice



thankyou!


----------



## belindab

conopt said:


> awesome shots in here!
> 
> my contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first shot has some great lines with that circle drive and the sky is wonderful! Keep shooting and posting, Belinda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&C welcomed and appreciated


----------



## icassell




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Ironmachin




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## JAFO28

Philadelphia


----------



## JohnB43

Haha i probably took this today from the same spot as ^^




IMG_4279.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## JAFO28

JohnB43 said:


> Haha i probably took this today from the same spot as ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4279.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


You're probably right, mine was at the Camden waterfront.


----------



## marekk

This buildings are fine


----------



## spacefuzz

A non conventional city scape for your consideration. San Diego off the port bow.


----------



## J.Wolfe

glad to see all the philly love above!!


----------



## Buckster

Detroit

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Buckster

St. Louis

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Buckster

San Francisco

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Buckster

Phoenix

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Buckster

Manhattan, New York

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Buckster

Dallas

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Buckster

Kansas City, MO

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## Buckster

Atlanta





Curacao
1.





2.





3.





Pittsburgh
1.





2.





3.





4.





Cedar Rapids, Iowa during the big flood a few years ago





Ft. Worth





L.A.


----------



## paul85224

Buckster said:


> Detroit
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.



Very nice!!!!  I really like the last one.....


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly.  Looks like I got carried away a bit though - #1 and #5 are the same one!  lol


----------



## LaFoto

Visby on Gotland as seen from Högklint




1793_panocrop_VisbyVonHögklint_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

All zoomed in (having lost sharpness in the process - it is a very shaky, cheap, old zoom lens...)




1870_panocropVisbyVonHögklint_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## R3d

Back from the dead




Memorial Drive by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## cynicaster

Graz, Austria


----------



## Fred Berg

The Wittelsbacher Schloss with crane, Friedberg (Bavaria)


----------



## Philmar

The Bund and the cleaning the banks of the smoggy Huangpu River, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful stretch of Queen Street East - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Brooklyn Bridge and financial district of Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yemeni architecture - Sana&#x27;a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fireworks display off of CN Tower - Panamania 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline in a heavy evening fog by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Thunderstorm erupts just offshore of Ipanema and Copacabana beaches - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Well preserved colonial gold rush town of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset cablecar ride to Sugarloaf Mountain (Pao de Acucar) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Overlooking Botafogo district of Rio de Janiero at dusk from Sugarloaf Mountain by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a row of government bureaucracies - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fishermen after dusk fishing from Pedra do Arpoador overlooking Ipanema Beach, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ouro Preto, Brasil early morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Steep and winding streets of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Condos of Lagoa and Cristo Redentor (Christ the Redeemer) statue atop Corcovado  Mountain - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cable car going to Pão de Açúcar/Sugar Loaf - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ouro Preto early one morning - Minas Gerais, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Christmas Day: Beach and condos in Barra district of Salvador, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cablecar ride to Sugarloaf Mountain (Pao de Acucar) after dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The colonal gem of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dawn&#x27;s first light strikes Toronto skyline by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline with silhouetted log of Leslie Street Spit in foreground by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Agua Volcano at sunrise over Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## dcbear78

Cultural Exchange by -Crew One Photography-


----------



## Philmar

Meanwhile, a solitary man lurks after sunset over Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Agua Volcano prior to sunrise, as seen through the  Santa Catalina Convent arch - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Short laneway - downtown Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

More of a villagescape than a cityscape but postworthy nonetheless....




Off the grid: Village at the base of the Bandiagara Escarpment, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Honestly....there is a cityscape in there somewhere




Brick and landfill debris with Toronto skyline in the distance by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure  - Toronto harbour and skyline by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure and silhouette - Toronto harbour and skyline by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canada Day fireworks and CN Tower in Pride colours - Toronto harbourfront by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canada Day fireworks and CN Tower in Pride colours - Toronto harbourfront by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canada Day fireworks - Toronto harbourfront by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Admiring the skyline from the ferry boat - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wadi Dawan, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## seodat

so amazing !!! so good ! I like this !!


----------



## Philmar

Village near Wadi Dhar, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

ANCIENT cityscape:




Carved in to the sandstone: ancient Nabataean city of Petra by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rabat, Morocco morning haze and mosque minaret by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mississauga waterfront after dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Beautiful building along Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grand Canal and vaporetto water bus as seen from atop Rialto Bridge- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rain falls over St. Peter&#x27;s Square (Piazza San Marco) - Venice Venezia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

frozen edge of Leslie Street Spit -Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Rooftops of Bundi., India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Low lying storm cloud over Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The historic Grand Opera House and Hotel Inglaterra - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jama Masjid (mosque) -  New Delhi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Helix Bridge and Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old and new - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Havana&#x27;s Malecon at dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marina Bay Sands Hotel and the Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dome of El Capitolio as seen from the Malecon sea wall - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Start of a brand new day - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dusk falls over Florence, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Don Valley in full autumn splendour - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Warsaw, Poland.  Shot from the Palace of Culture and Science.


----------



## Philmar

Cloud Gate (or the Bean) sculpture by Anish Kapoor - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

fog lifting over Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Trump Tower and Wrigley Building  - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice filled harbour and Toronto after sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Toronto gripped by a polar vortex by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Philmar said:


> Sunset over Toronto gripped by a polar vortex by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Nice one


----------



## Philmar

Thanks D7K


----------



## Philmar

Fun at the beach...in February - Woodbine, Kew and Balmy Beaches in Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Urban forest - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yesterday&#x27;s Golden sunset from Ashbridges Bay...a sight to behold!! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The view of Toronto and Woodbine Beach just after sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline at dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Walking the dog at dusk - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before dawn near the gold covered Buddhist Sule Pagoda - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding.... by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skyline of Singapore by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hazy end to another day of work in Toronto&#x27;s business district...as seen from it&#x27;s Tommy Thompson Park  bird sanctuary by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline by night - as seen from flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Avian tourists enjoy an evening meal while taking in the Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno

Berlin, Alexzanderplatz


----------



## webestang64

Old Court House St. Louis MO......


----------



## Philmar

Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset paddle at Wards lsland - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Avian tourists enjoy an evening meal while taking in the Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunset fishing with the city in the near distance - Lake Ontario, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Pre-dawn glow reflects off of glass and steel towers - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Admiring the Toronto skyline at dusk by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

A hilltop country view of the city, St. Pete, Fl. at twilight, appx. 15 miles away.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto sunset from Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Harvest moon setting over Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stk

Heavy, heavy rain (as usual) over Bergen.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning silhouettes - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline with Cherry Beach in the foreground by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline 15 minutes before sunrise [8 sec exposure] by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Hong Kong Island


----------



## Philmar

Skyline of Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Overlooking Botafogo district of Rio de Janiero at dusk from Sugarloaf Mountain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Kew Beach boardwalk and city skyline - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline with Cherry Beach in the foreground by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Toronto skyline 15 minutes before sunrise [8 sec exposure] by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hazy Shanghai riverbank cleaners by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Piazza del Campo - Siena, Italy by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline and Woodbine boardwalk (with Xmas lights) by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yours truly watching dusk fall upon Etobicole and Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Philmar said:


> Yours truly watching dusk fall upon Etobicole and Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr



That's one helluva pic!


----------



## Philmar

Gooderham Building by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A TTC streetcar tram passes in front of the CN Tower by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ducks in front of Etobicoke waterfront by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After sunrise looking west from Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto after sunset by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

That's a beauty, nice job.


----------



## Philmar

thanks Kirk  ^




Day&#x27;s first rays fall upon St. Jamestown - Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto as viewed from Prince of Wales Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Philmar said:


> Toronto as viewed from Prince of Wales Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr



Nice pic but a little heavy on the purple tint for my taste.


----------



## Philmar

After sunset at the Spit...mangled metal rebars and crushed concrete from buildings past silhouetted with steel and glass towers of today by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto Skyline by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Etobicoke after dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Seattle 1970






2009





2019


----------



## Philmar

GM9A2093 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning rowing -  Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1

Shot one is the "Gateway to the Orient", or as it is called here "The Pants" (You will understand this more if you look at the other images...). A hand-held shot, no tripod. Shot two is a very partial view of Shanghai, shot three is San Francisco and the Mid-Bay bridge, shot four is Manhattan, shot five a different angle of "the pants" (now, you understand...) and the next two shots are the Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur and the final shot is New York City and the Empire State Building shot from Rockefeller Plaza. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## Philmar

Busy city nights by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skyline view from Olympic Island by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City skyline towers of glass reflecting the golden sunrise before dawn by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Looking west along the Prince Edward Viaduct by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Crescent moon over Toronto tonight by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City sunrise view from Etobicoke by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hazy nights make for good atmospheric sunsets by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Humber Bay Park East after sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A hazy fall morning at the Beaches by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skyline gazing from Etobicoke by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smoggy sunset by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto as seen from Etobicoke by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skyline view from the Kew beach off-leash dog park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Simon Chowles

Stunning shots, I particularly like the black and white one it really stands out and catches the eye. Keep posting  and have a fantastic day!


----------



## Philmar

Cityview from the tree strewn shores of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Havana&#x27;s Malecon at dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Dusk over Etobicoke by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

tuned in - Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A0641 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mud skyscrapers of Shibam, Yemen by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After dusk by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City skyline at sunset as seen from the wasteland of the cormorant nesting site in Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City sunrise by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Downtown Detroit alley way.


----------



## Philmar

Morning reflections by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fireworks over Woodbine Beach - skyline in background by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Inner Harbor, Baltimore



Charm City by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the rail corridor by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Thus ends another summer&#x27;s day by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Humber Bay Shores seen from Ontario Place by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

DC Tidal Basin by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face

That column look kinda etherial.


----------



## Philmar

Full moon setting over the Toronto Skyline by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## West -




----------



## Philmar

City sunset view from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the city skyline of Toronto by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool at Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Georgetown Walkabout by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto sunset by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A ferry pulls in to the Wards Island ferry dock by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over city as seen from the offleash dog park by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

A crappy photo of New York City as seen coming out of the Kills.


----------



## Philmar

City at night by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Blue hour by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cityview from Broadview hill by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some very good shots.....


----------



## TATTRAT

Rosslyn by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A train barrels toward Union Station by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

St. Jamestown on a sea of colour by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

VaBeach Town Center by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City skyline and the Don valley by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over the Big Smoke - from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline under a complicated sky by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full moon over Toronto by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fiery cityview sunset over Toronto by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over freezing Balmy Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Toronto by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Big balls by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skyline view at dusk by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full Pink Moon descends over the Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

Gatlinburg, TN


----------



## Philmar

Glass towers reflecting the pre-dawn eastern sky by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

757 Panoramas by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the city by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Financial District at dusk by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Over the railway tracks by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking up from the Toronto-Dominion Centre by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Richmond, VA


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2nvEcMj


----------



## Philmar

Sunset in Trillium Park - Etobicoke in the distance by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City sunset from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Nice shot, lovely sky.....


----------



## dolina

Metro Manila Skyline by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Popes Palace - Avignon, France by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

Big Dreams in a Small Town


----------



## cdd29

Christmas at midnight


----------



## cdd29

The oldest bar in Columbus (Indiana)


----------



## cdd29

The Crump Theater, Columbus, In


----------



## cdd29

Indianapolis, Indiana along the Central Canal


----------



## Philmar

City sunset view from Leslie Street Spit - Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skyline view from Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chimneys of Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marseilles, France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

